# Kubota re gen issues..BAD ISSUES



## skyrydr2

Friend I work with just bought a brandy new 47hp tractor with loader and hoe on the back. Anyways just got it back from the dealer for its very first service at 50 hrs... We get a rippin' snow storm so he fires up his kubota and lets it warm up a bit while cleaning off the snow and it goes into re gen mode..only instead of turning 2k rpm it goes straight to orbit mode!! Yea buries the tach and keeps right on truckin'! Oh yea turns exaust yellow he tries to chop the throttle..nothing..shuts it off!! Nothing!!! It would not turn off! He runs and calls dealer wondering what the heck is going on ..they obviously have no clue what he's all excited about, then it stops..
The hard way, they ask him to try and restart it.. nope.. done...
What in the world could have happened? Do these little rigs use def fluid during regen ? I wonder if they filled that tank with the wrong stuff?


----------



## mike10

No def in regen engines. Sounds like a software issue.


----------



## skyrydr2

Oh boy... thats going to be an issue the kubotie techs are gonna love ... DOH! Gotta hate when that happens...


----------



## slowzuki

The fun of drive by wire.


----------



## Gearclash

Now I know why Caterpillar has you learn where the ECM fuse is on there current series of skid steers!!

Being that small of tractor I doubt it uses def, even if it did def is not combustable.


----------



## skyrydr2

The dealer came and picked it up and as of yesterday around 2:30pm had not figured out what had went wrong..
Worst thing is the pumps getting over raved? That couldn't have been good?


----------



## Gearclash

I'd be more worried about the engine, it having gone nuclear like that.


----------



## carcajou

It would have been nice to see what it dyno'ed before it blew up.


----------



## Swv.farmer

I'd trad it off.


----------



## timberjackrob

the regen is the reason I bought a massey over the Kubota a couple years ago the Kubota was a nicer tractor but the massey had no filter or def.


----------



## skyrydr2

It is under warranty so the engine will get replaced for sure. 
My question is : is all this crap really nessesary on tractors? I can see it for trucks and cars but tractors too?


----------



## somedevildawg

skyrydr2 said:


> It is under warranty so the engine will get replaced for sure.
> My question is : is all this crap really nessesary on tractors? I can see it for trucks and cars but tractors too?


You better get the SN of the engine just to make sure....necessary no, required by law...yes


----------



## hog987

Is it necessary? Depends who you ask. The guys making the rules yes. The guys dealing with the issues no.

But really diesels get a bad rap for air pollution. Its because most of the stuff they say is polluting the air you can't see. But diesel smoke can be seen and most people find the odor offensive. So than most of the general public is also on board with what they are doing to diesels.


----------



## Vol

It does not help the diesel reputation when these high school mentality fellas "roll coal"(blacken the sky) with altered emissions. That gives folks the idea that diesel is just plain nasty. Since low emission sulphur diesel was mandated, that alone made a huge difference in diesel pollutant emissions.....but came with a price for the operators...especially construction/agricultural operators.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> It does not help the diesel reputation when these high school mentality fellas "roll coal"(blacken the sky) with altered emissions. That gives folks the idea that diesel is just plain nasty. Since low emission sulphur diesel was mandated, that alone made a huge difference in diesel pollutant emissions.....but came with a price for the operators...especially construction/agricultural operators.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yah, high school kid that used to work for us was looking at a kit to activate the waste gate on the turbo at will on his cummins.

I asked him what in gods name for?

So he could roll massive coal at will was the answer.

Proceeded to educate him about what all the unburnt fuel does to your oil and cylinder walls. Not to mention too many people do that and they'll bring emission testing back in the state, all because people like him decided to be a douche.


----------



## skyrydr2

The kids rolling coal are far and few in comparison.. and if the dot wanted to nail them they could with ease. And I have seen it done and it is one costly boo boo let me tell ya! 
Fella I knew got pinched for doing just that.. rolling coal and thinking it was funny.. well not to the unmarked statie behind him..had his truck impounded and nailed the "douche" to the wall..
He had to pay more than 10k in fines.. and cost him dearly to have his truck restored to factory specs... we all know it had a lift kit too that had to go as well,and being it was a gm truck he had cut parts off the frame to fit the lift... and it needed a new one to pass dot inspection. That stupid trick cost him twice what that truck was worth...
It smartened up a few yahoos locally thats about it.. And made that officer's day LOL.


----------



## JD3430

That's why I have been reluctant to lightly "tune" and get rid of the DPF in my 550. Still haven't done it. I like my stock and unmodified 350, although I got lucky and found a used DPF for that truck. Still cost me $1,500. New DPF is over $3,000. 
Now my 550 needs the DPF repalced. Has horrible white smoke in the regents because the DPF is cracked inside. Tough to find a used DPF for a 550. It's a different DPF than the 250/350 which is much more common. 
I'm still looking for a used 450/550 DPF from some kid who decided to straight pipe one.


----------



## skyrydr2

Well it seems Kubota has a bullitin out for this issue! It is caused by cold weather and they need to install a bunch of new heated tubes and such to the crankcase venting.
Essentially what his did was suck oil up through the crankcase venting for emissions. So they say..it basically snuffed itself out with its own oil thus hydraulically locking up the engine. (It wasn't bad enough to lock it solid just enough so it turned over slower than normal)
Dealer said everything was fine on it and no damage to the engine? Hmmm I would be leary of rod damage myself but These little engines are well built.we'll run them 6500rpm in the pulling rigs day after day...
So you guys with new 'boties in cold climates.. get the service bullitins looked at..


----------



## somedevildawg

Unless the dealer broke the engine down, there's not much way to see if the engine is damaged.....compression alone will not do. Personally I'm leary of that explaination.....I've seen Diesel engines "run away" before. Usually it's from the oil line that is lubricating the turbo dumping oil into the intake and burning it....never seen it from crankcase ventilation tube. I'm thinking that perhaps they are full of crap....but that's just me, I'm skeptical


----------



## Gearclash

If'n that was my tractor, and it was on payments, I'd be telling Kubota I'm not giving them another dollar until they replace the engine or replace the tractor. I don't care whether it ran away on fuel or engine oil!

Edit to add, this url could have happened if it hydrolocked, and you won't know it right away because the engine will still run, believe it or not.


----------



## carcajou

Any updates?


----------



## PaMike

NH had a similar problem on some of the early tier 4 skidsteers if I remember right. Somehow the crankcase vent got messed up and it sucked oil out of the pan and into the intake. In the NH case it didnt "run away" it locked up the engine...

I never bought anything high dollar new, but it I did, and that was me that machine wouldnt be coming home unless a new engine was in it...


----------



## skyrydr2

His tractor never hydrauliced! He shut the key off killing the fuel and causing it to run on oil only... new oil doesnt burn as well as diesel so it slowed and shut off. They pulled the pan and checked it out. No issues and was still full of oil when it stalled. 
He has since got it back and says it purrs like a kitten with no ill effects . They even extended his warranty so he feels good with it. Kubota was right on it and made sure it was fixed correctly. Time will tell...


----------



## JD3430

skyrydr2 said:


> His tractor never hydrauliced! He shut the key off killing the fuel and causing it to run on oil only... new oil doesnt burn as well as diesel so it slowed and shut off. They pulled the pan and checked it out. No issues and was still full of oil when it stalled.
> He has since got it back and says it purrs like a kitten with no ill effects . They even extended his warranty so he feels good with it. Kubota was right on it and made sure it was fixed correctly. Time will tell...


As I've said in the past, they are an honorable and conscientious company. They usually do the right thing.
My M126x was picked up this week and taken to Hoobers Kubota for repair campaign long out of warranty. The transportation to the dealership and back to my property to complete the campaign was paid for 100% by Kubota as well. I believe it was for a transmission crankcase vent and some kind of strap or belt.


----------



## hog987

I just had kubota do that update to my motor. The mechanic told me the reason for all the insulated tubes was in the cold weather things would cool down too fast causing condensation. Therefore putting water into the motor.

The reason kubota gave for the engine running does not also make complete sence cause there is a filter to seperate the oil from the crankcase vent system. So the oil cant or should not be able to travel back up to the intake. Unless the filter was missing or not there in the first place.


----------



## mike10

As PaMike stated, the NH skid loaders had similar problems with condensation freezing in the hose from the crankcase vent filter to the air cleaner hose in cold weather. The resulting failure though was not oil being sucked into the intake, but pressure building up in the crankcase causing the engine oil to push out the seals and if not caught could cause catastrophic engine failure. I think hog987 is correct and the oil could not be sucked up into the intake. The original failure sounds like a bug in the software and may have been triggered by a buildup of crankcase pressure. The ECU controls engine speed and I do not think oil entering the intake would burn efficiently enough to cause the engine to over run, but then again I am not an engineer. I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express one time though.


----------



## somedevildawg

mike10 said:


> I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express one time though.


Lol, you're qualified!!!


----------



## canbusemulator

skyrydr2 said:


> Friend I work with just bought a brandy new 47hp tractor with loader and hoe on the back. Anyways just got it back from the dealer for its very first service at 50 hrs... We get a rippin' snow storm so he fires up his kubota and lets it warm up a bit while cleaning off the snow and it goes into re gen mode..only instead of turning 2k rpm it goes straight to orbit mode!! Yea buries the tach and keeps right on truckin'! Oh yea turns exaust yellow he tries to chop the throttle..nothing..shuts it off!! Nothing!!! It would not turn off! He runs and calls dealer wondering what the heck is going on ..they obviously have no clue what he's all excited about, then it stops..
> The hard way, they ask him to try and restart it.. nope.. done...
> What in the world could have happened? Do these little rigs use def fluid during regen ? I wonder if they filled that tank with the wrong stuff?


With Kubota tractors, DPF problems are really common. They cost you a lot of money and time to dealing with this issues. We understand that it can be annoying to deal with this issues.

With our* solution for all Kubota DPF issues*, *Can-Bus "Kubota DPF Emulator" *you can easily fix all this problems and save time and money.

After using our device you will not have the _DPF regeneration problem_. Also as we are simulating 3 temperature sensors, cold weather is not a problem.

For _deleting all DPF errors_, _*DPF bypass*_, _DPF cleaning_ or _simulating DPF temperature 1, temperature 2 and temperature 3_ sensors and _simulating DPF differential pressure sensors _you can easily and effectively use our device.

All Kubota powered vehicles with DPF supported by our *DPF Emulator*






Kubota DPF Emulator


Kubota DPF Emulator DPF Emulators




www.canbusemulator.com


----------



## DesertMachine

d/p


----------



## DesertMachine

skyrydr2 said:


> The kids rolling coal are far and few in comparison.. and if the dot wanted to nail them they could with ease. And I have seen it done and it is one costly boo boo let me tell ya!
> Fella I knew got pinched for doing just that.. rolling coal and thinking it was funny.. well not to the unmarked statie behind him..had his truck impounded and nailed the "douche" to the wall..
> He had to pay more than 10k in fines.. and cost him dearly to have his truck restored to factory specs... we all know it had a lift kit too that had to go as well,and being it was a gm truck he had cut parts off the frame to fit the lift... and it needed a new one to pass dot inspection. That stupid trick cost him twice what that truck was worth...
> It smartened up a few yahoos locally thats about it.. And made that officer's day LOL.


its kind of funny to watch you guys pecking circle of how funny it is for one guy to get shit on by government because he does something you dont see the point in. But as soon as some city fuck tells the government YOU need to change your ways because they dont see the point. You get all bent out of shape. 

Maybe "rolling coal" just isnt that bad? Trains roll all the coal. Ever seen a diesel electric fire off on a cold day? Or better yet lose a turbo and flame out? Its some crazy shit. Maybe we should ban all trains because those dirty dirty black clouds. Shame on them....

Soot is Carbon. and Carbon aint Poison. 

Also capping the hose to your wastegate surely wont make you roll coal. Neither will cutting the line to the wastegate. Most people pull that hose off and stick it on the tbolt clamp tail so you are "running on gate" i.e. making the most boost pressure that turbo was designed for by the manufacturer. Oh my god how terrible of that young whipper snapper to get more power from his truck! Only the corporations are allowed to do that. {You know diesels smoke when they are OFF boost ie under the turbo....right? so the sooner and more boost you make the less smoke you produce....}

My god men. Where has the American Spirit Gone? Live and Let Live. 
Not Whine until there's a Fine. 

I will now go slam my tiny manhood in the freezer door for likely offending you all.


----------



## DesertMachine

hog987 said:


> I just had kubota do that update to my motor. The mechanic told me the reason for all the insulated tubes was in the cold weather things would cool down too fast causing condensation. Therefore putting water into the motor.
> 
> The reason kubota gave for the engine running does not also make complete sence cause there is a filter to seperate the oil from the crankcase vent system. So the oil cant or should not be able to travel back up to the intake. Unless the filter was missing or not there in the first place.


The dealer is undoubtedly blowing smoke up the guys skirt. it might not be from ill intent, just ignorance and NEEDING to come up with an answer for the customer and the paperwork. the filter you speak of is designed to separate vapor. Likely what happens is the water drains off to the atmosphere vent tube. freezes. engine fires off PCV system can vent to atmosphere so engine "vacuum" sucks from the oil pan. The will probably stop when the engine produces enough heat to thaw the atmospheric vent line and break the siphon from oil pan to intake.


----------

